# Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ich schwing mal keine großen Reden und fang direkt an :3

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
Es sollte bitte um die 800€ sein, etwas mehr geht immer falls es sich lohnt

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Alles vorhanden^^
3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Kann ich beim Zusammenbauen viel falsch machen wenn ich keine ahnung davon hab? wenn ja dann lieber tutti frutti kompletti vom händli 
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
1366 x 768
6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Metro Last Light, BO2, Online Games (LoL, MMORPG´s usw.) und ansonsten alle bekannten Games die rausgekommen sind oder noch rauskommen werden
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
nein
8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Ich hätte gerne ein schöneres Gehäuse, nicht so ein langweiliges,schwarzes Ding  man sollte sehen können das ich zocke und das Gehäuse sollte schon was her machen und nicht nur so ein plastik ding sein :3 Gehäuse sollte nicht so teuer sein dass man andere sachen vernachlässigt, denn an vorderster stelle steht natürlich die leistung

Das wars und ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht irgendwas falsch gemacht weswegen man mich hassen müsste da ich nicht allzu oft in foren schreib xD
Freu mich auf antworten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

etwas unter dem budget (was dich sicher freut): Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wobei für 1366x768 eigentlich auch ne hd 7790 langt. bei eigenbau kannste wenig falsch machen, denn wer lego kann kann auch pc


----------



## Shaav (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



> Kann ich beim Zusammenbauen viel falsch machen wenn ich keine ahnung davon hab?



Der Zusammenbau ist so ähnlich wie aus LEGO was zu bauen. Wenn man am Ende Teile über hat dann ich das nicht gut, aber viel falsch machen kann man nicht.

Bezieht sich die Überschrift auf die Gehäusegröße?


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hier mal ein erster Vorschlag: 862€
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d2492a70f28b2dd3c756b9a40a25b3d1b7cd80d69d

Wenns billiger werden soll: 831€, außerdem ist Metro Last Light bei der GraKa dabei.
(billigeres Gehäuse, aber bei nem PC, der BF3+4, GTA und andere neuere Spiele gut packen soll, tuts das Case bei 800€ auch)
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200615e28923ce6d67ccd4dc4f559ae0d7ab937b71a4

EDIT: Außerdem würde ich in nen 1920x1080 Monitor investieren. 24" oder 27" Zoll.


----------



## Shaav (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Kommt schon Leute, für eine 1366er-Auflösung muss man doch nicht zur 300€ teuren GRafikkarte greifen. Selbst mit einer 150€-GTX660er sollte alles flüssig laufen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Shaav@ Nee einfach spontan xD Dann probier ichs mal mit Youtube und etwas Hilfe von meinem Vater

der pc-nutzer@ Wie wärs eigentlich mit einer 7950 oder 7970? O.o Wär gerne für nächste Zeit versorgt und demnächst wollt ich mir auch noch einen full hd Monitor holen da ich gelesen hab dass der am besten zum zocken ist aber halt erstmal den pc besorgen :3

PS: Eine Grafikkarte bei der vielleicht ein paar Spiele dabei sind wäre schön da ich nach dem pc etwas pleite bin xD es gibt doch solche angebote oder?


----------



## Shaav (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Zum zocken sind die alle gleich gut. Die Auflösung ist halt größer...sieht etwas schicker aus. In diesem Fall darfste dann ruhig zur GTX 670er/7970HDer greifen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

und wenn ich jetzt erstmal nur den 1366 x 768 monitor hab aber trotzdem eine gt670er oder 7970er hol? wär das irgendwie schlimm, denn einen hd monitor 24 zoll oder so hol ich mir noch bald


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

dann geht die gtx 670/hd 7970 in ordnung


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Schlimm ist es nicht. Nur verschenkte Leistung, da die GTX 670 oder die HD7970 von nem 768er Monitor nicht mal gekitzelt werden.
Aber wenn du dir nen Full HD Monitor holst, würd ich auf jeden Fall zu einer dieser GraKas greifen.
Oder gleich zu ner GTX770 (Gainward Phantom oder Gigabyte Windforce 3x), die 20% mehr Leistung bringt als die 670er und nur ca. 50-70€ mehr kostet.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wegen dem Zusammenbau kannst Du auch mal hier gucken, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Geht das dann jetzt so?

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=55043&agid=1942&pvid=4naouq5yt_hhyvm8og&ref=13

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGLKO-AOUAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

Würde gern noch wissen ob es große Unterschiede zwischen der 7950 und der 7970 gibt und ob die 7950 auch Spiele in Zukunft noch auf sehr hoch schafft?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

würde statt der gigabreit die leisere und günstigere hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ 3072MB GDDR5 verbauen


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das Mainboard passt, soweit ich das sehe, nicht zum i5 4570.
Dazu brauchst du ein MB, das den Sockel 1150 unterstützt. --> Kennung B85 oder H87.

Schönes Gehäuse haste da gefunden, schau ich mir selbst mal an. Kühlt das denn vernünftig?

Wenn du die 7950 übertaktest, ist die gleichauf mit der 7970.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wenn die 7950 nicht mehr kann, spielst Du mit einer 7970 auch nur noch Schach .


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Okay danke  Und wegen der CPU gibts da noch bessere Alternativen? beziehungsweise größere Unterschiede wenn ich da jetzt eine teurere nehme?

grad mangos kommi gesehen, welche cpu sollte ich dann nehmen?


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Auf nen i7 würde ich verzichten, aber wenn du übertakten willst --> i5 4670k und irgendein Z87 Mainboard.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> irgendein Z87 Mainboard.


 
nicht irgenteins, sondern das hier: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder halt etwas kleiner: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ja oder wie siehts sonst mit nem ASRock Z87 aus?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ja oder wie siehts sonst mit nem ASRock Z87 aus?


 
das layout ist da wohl sehr bescheiden


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Oder Du nimmst statt nem i7 einen Xeon : Produktvergleich Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3), Intel Xeon E3-1245V3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist zwar ein Ivy Test, trifft aber auf die Haswells auch zu : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test-907778/


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Bin grad ehrlich gesagt etwas überfordert... passt das denn jetzt alles so und wirds auch keine Probleme geben?

Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ 3072MB GDDR5

LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-b85-hd3-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a953078.html


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ansich passt das alles.

Ob nun i5 oder den E3 als CPU musst du entscheiden was dir leistungstechnisch lieber ist.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Also zwischen dem E3 und i5 gibts keine unterschiede außer dass der E3 viel besser ist und ein klein wenig teurer? oder wie hab ich das jetzt verstanden


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Da man einen Xeon nicht übertakten kann, brauchst Du kein Z87 Board, sondern eins hiervon : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland 

Dann passt alles.

Alternatives Gehäuse : Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Der E3 ist praktisch ein i7 ohne übertakten. Zum zocken reicht ein i5, aber ein Xeon ist schon eine sehr goile CPU.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Welches von den beiden Boards dort sollte ich nehmen? Sorry falls ich nerve aber ich will echt nix falsch machen da ich davon sogut wie nix weiß q-q


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jaein. Der E3 hat halt züge eines Server CPUs. Daher besitz er die möglichkeit HT zu betreiben und daher je Kern einen Kern zu simulieren.
Das kann in einigen Fällen deutlich mehrleistung bringen. da ja dann "mehr als 4 Kerne" da sind.
Außerdem kann er noch ein paar ander kleinigkeiten.

dafür hat er keine integriete Grafikeinheit.

Die i5 Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570), Intel Core i5-4670, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670) | Geizhals Deutschland
wiederrum schon dafür können diese aber kein HT und haben "Nur" 4 Reale Kerne.

Der Preisunterschied von ca 30 Euro kommt aber primär durch das HT.

Da immer mehr Spiele usw HT nutzen können und du ehh nicht Übertakten willst. Ist die Investition von 30 Euro eigendlich nicht verkehrt und der E3 wäre durchaus eine Lösung.
(wechsel des Boards nötig)


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ 3072MB GDDR5

LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann werd ich das jetzt so machen  Danke euch allen ^^ Ihr könnt gern noch was schreiben wenn euch doch noch irgendwas seltsames auffällt


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das passt und wird sauschnell laufen 

Frische Treiber natürlich von hier : http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4566#dl

Und hier : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_win8-64.aspx


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wisst ihr vielleicht eine Seite wo ich direkt alle Teile bestellen kann? Würde ungern von mehreren verschiedenen Seiten bestellen


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Und wende demnächst noch ne bischne Geld über hast ne SSD in System hauen. Dann haste alles was aktuell aufn Markt ist Top Aktuell und Schnell.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit 

edit: bei Geizhals.de alles in eine Wunschliste einfügen. Dann unten auf Günstigsten anbieter suchen drücken.
dann sucht er EINEN shop aus bei dem die beste Kombination möglich ist.
Oder alternativ alles einmal bei Hardwareversandt und Mindfactory inne Liste packen. Die beiden sind ehh meist die günstigsten Shop die gleichzeit auch nen Kompletten PC liefern können.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Danke  Aber erstmal muss ich danach noch einen Monitor besorgen xD 

Ich bräuchte aber erstmal überhaupt eine Seite wo ich direkt alles bestellen kann


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Unten Rechts auf Günstigsten Anbieter Suchen Klicken.

wirst also bei 2 bestellen müssten.

Mindfactory und Getgoods ist aber ok. Beides super Shops.

Zur Not musste halt MB und Grafikkarte nochmal wechseln oder Manuell im Shop suchen , kann auch sein , dass die nur nen etwas anderen Namen hat und daher nicht in der Liste auftauscht.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory. So ein Elend . Bei Hardwareversand hat die Graka über 7 Tage lieferzeit, bei Mindfactory ist sie zu teuer.

Du könntest auch diese nehmen : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ist so schnell wie eine 7950 @stock, und wenn Du eine mit nem guten Chip erwischst, lässt die sich annähernd auf 7970 Niveau takten .

Oder so : http://prntscr.com/1a3qxw


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Was heißt das wenn ich eine mit nem guten Chip erwische? O.o


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory. So ein Elend . Bei Hardwareversand hat die Graka über 7 Tage lieferzeit, bei Mindfactory ist sie zu teuer.
> 
> Oder so : Screenshot by Lightshot



Ja schrecklich nich  Aber hey , was klaust du ne Foto von meinere Liste 



Hier eine eine Liste mit andere Graka : Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Hier kannste alles bei MF bestellen (Lass dich nicht von vergleicher irritieren du kannst alles bei MF bestellen , das ist ne vergleichsfhler , wenn er anzeigt nicht möglich bei 1 zu bestllen).



Missylovecookies schrieb:


> Was heißt das wenn ich eine mit nem guten Chip erwische? O.o


 
Die Chips haben unterschiedliche Güte. Sie erreichen zwar immer das Minimum was erreicht werden muss. Können aber ne bischen Besser sein und daher auch mehr leistung aushalten.
Wenn du dann übertaktest kannst du wie erwähnt auf 7970 rechenkraft kommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Chips sind immer verschieden. Gibt halt gute und bessere .

Bei CPUs genau so. Die eine kann man bis 4,3 GHz übertakten, die andere schafft 4,6 GHz.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Sapphire XT Boost eine Preis/Leistungssau im positiven Sinne .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



Missylovecookies schrieb:


> Was heißt das wenn ich eine mit nem guten Chip erwische? O.o


 
vergiss was hier stand. falscher thread


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nicht schlimm... die hälfte davon hab ich sowieso nicht verstanden xD Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe packt die Sapphire XT Boost Spiele genauso gut wie die Radeon 7950 auch wenn ich nicht übertakte? (wovon ich eh nichts verstehe) Denn da wär ich jetzt ganz froh da ich damit unter 800€ wäre + 2 Spiele bei Mindfactory krieg :3


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Vergleich 7870 XT vs. 7950 : VTX3D Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 39) - HT4U.net 

Jepp, auch wenn Du die nicht übertaktest .


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jup auch ohne Übertaktung ist die XT boost in Spielen vollkommen ausreichend.
Sie wird vilt hier und da ne Ticken langsamer sein als die 7950 aber das wirst du mit dem Auge kaum erkennen. Es wird dir nicht wirklich auffallen.

Und wenn doch. Übertakten ist (besonders bei Grafikkarten) heute so extrem leicht das man das unter Anleitung locker schaft da einiges Rauszuholen.
Das ganze ist dank Software Tool auch nicht extrem Gefährlich , wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält. Da im Notfall die software einfach wieder auf Standart zurucksetzt.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Okay vielen vielen dank euch  Ihr seid richtig nett  Ich werd dann die Tage mal die Sachen bestellen
Kann ich bei Mindfactory auch Windows 7 64 bit direkt raufmachen lassen? oder ist das relativ einfach und ich kanns selber bei ebay oder so kaufen und dann selber machen? tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt nochmal nerve


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Win7 aufspielen sind 3 Klicks 

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Du nervt doch nicht. Dafür ist dieses Forum ja da !

Also windowsinstallieren..... Das traue ich sogar nem 5 Jährigen Kind zu.

Was musst du machen. CD rein.... Der Assisten fragt dich wie du den Pc nennen willst... 
Dann fragt er wo du wohnst.... und nachdem du dann noch sagen musst auf welche Festplatte/SSD du Windows haben willst. (Da ehh nur 1 festplatte drin ist kannste nix falsch machen)
Hast du mit der Eingabe des Produktkeys ein voll funktionsfähiges Windows am laufen....

Du kannst also Windows auch gerne wo anders kaufen. z.B bei Ebay.


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das klingt vielleicht jetzt blöd aber könnt ihr mir Argumente nennen warum es besser ist die Teile einzeln Online zu kaufen als fertig im Laden...? Meine Mutter ist der Überzeugung dass das Online nur Abzocke ist vorallem da es so "teuer" ist und da ein Verwandter von ihr einen PC-Laden hat und sowas auch behauptet


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Noch wegen dem Monitor wie findet ihr den hier? Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H, 24" (LS24B350HS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Die kleinen Shops sind meistens teurer und Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand ist garantiert keine Abzocke. 

Kann der Verwandte deiner Mom dir nicht einen guten Preis machen ?

Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Teile alle bei K&M in Essen gekauft. Etwas teurer als online, aber ich konnte alles selbst abholen.

Bin ja auch der Meinung, wenn möglich : "Support your local Dealer"  

Wie gesagt, Abzocke ist das definitiv nicht, online .

Bis zum 26.6. gibt´s diesen Monitor bei Redcoon für geschmeidige 139,- Euro : http://www.redcoon.de/B428090-LG-ELECTRONICS-IPS237L-BN-LED-Cinema-Design_Monitore?refId=geizhals

Oder : http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html

http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2312hm-schwarz-859-10143-859-10144-a673666.html 

http://www.prad.de/board/monitore/k...t-man-laie-unterschied-zwischen-tn-ips-panel/


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Der wohnt in Amerika  Aber danke dir


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Guck mal über Dir, wegen Monitor


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Der LG Monitor hat mich überzeugt :3 Aber da steht dass er 169€ kostet und da so ein Gutschein dabei ist? Kann ich den Gutschein direkt auf den Monitor anwenden weil sonst bräucht ich den ja nicht 

Ps: Gäbe es ansonsten noch einen billigereren Monitor der genauso "gut" ist? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher obs da große unterschiede im Bild gibt


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Klar, der Gutschein ist so´n Code. Bis zum 26,6, gilt das Angebot.

Für 139,- Euro wirst Du keinen besseren Monitor finden 

Jetzt muss ich eben ein bisschen Bölkstoff holen


----------



## Missylovecookies (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Vielen dank dann <3 Ich hab dann alles was ich brauch 
Falls ich nochmal Fragen hab oder nicht zurecht komme kann ich mich nochmal melden?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Selbstverständlich . Du sollst Dich sogar nochmal melden, egal ob Du Hilfe brauchst, oder nicht.

Wir wollen schliesslich wissen, ob Du mit dem Teilchen zufrieden bist .

Wenn iwas ist, wir sind so ziemlich rund um die Uhr hier 

Einfach hier posten und/oder ein paar Leuten eine PN schicken .


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wenn ich noch hinterher werfen darf.
Die vorgeschlagenen ips monitore sind wirklich top. Ich habe vor einige  tage selbst das vergnuegen gehabt diese zu bewundert.
Fuer den preis eigendlich unschlagbar.

Bzgl online bestellen. Hardwareversand und mindfactory sind guenstig und sicher.
Es gibt auch andere die sicher und guenstig sind. Da irrt sich deine mutter also leider wirklich.

Das problem ist das es genauso wie in der realenwelt schwarze schafe gibt.
Du kannst genauso bei dir vorort an nen abzock typen kommen. 
War damals bei hausieren ja nix anderes und da sind die leute auch massenhaft reingefallen.
Es ist einfach so das durch die medien usw das image der inet shop bei der bevoelkerung
,die sich nicht gut in diesen bereichen auskennt , stark gelitten hat.

Und in america gelten auch nochmal andere gesetzte usw da isst die vergleichbarkeit auch ei  wenig problematisch.

MfG Heretic


Ps: und du darfst dich gerne melden was draus geworden ist !


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Alle Teile sind da, ich mach mich dann mal ans zusammenbauen 

Was ich gerne noch wissen würde ist was ich alles vor,während und nach dem zusammenbauen beachten muss um nichts kaputt zu machen xD
Danke schon mal ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nur aufpassen, das Du nicht unter Strom stehst .

Das Handbuch vom Mainboard solltest Du zur Hand haben. 

Die Abstandhalter habe ich ja schon erwähnt.

Dann hau rein, ab dafür....


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Also ich hab die CPU jetzt installiert aber da ist ja noch ein CPU-Kühler dabei muss ich jetzt die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU tun oder geht das bei der auch ohne? (hab keine Wärmeleitpaste )

Das ist diese CPU : Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wärmeleitpaste oder ein Pad ist bei dem boxed Kühler dabei oder da drauf.


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Alles klar danke  hab die jetzt auch gesehen die war schon auf dem Kühler drauf

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher wo ich den RAM (DDR3) verbauen soll, also ob das jetzt in die blauen oder schwarzen stecker beim Mainboard kommt.

Dieses Mainboard Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ztrew (21. Juni 2013)

Müsste in der anleitung stehen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Da steht leider nicht wo sondern nur wie ich den rein tu :/


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wo steht da auch. Nimm die schwarzen Slots 2 und 4 . In 1 und 3 sollten die aber auch funzen .

http://prntscr.com/1b5yua

http://prntscr.com/1b5z4o


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das mit dem RAM hab ich hinbekommen aber ich glaub ich hab nun nen fehler gemacht... 
Ich hab ausversehen den Boxed Kühler der dabei war rauf gemacht obwohl ich doch extra nen viel besseren Kühler gekauft hab... und nun krieg ich den Kühler nicht mehr ab der sitzt richtig fest D: kann mir bitte bitte jemand helfen bin grad etwas am panisch werden q-q


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

lol

Den boxed kriegst Du ganz einfach wieder runter. Die Push-Pins wieder öffnen und rausziehen oder von hinten drücken.

Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht, da war doch ein besserer Kühler dabei  

Dann mit nem Tempo oder so die CPU wieder etwas reinigen/ von den Resten der Wärmeleitpaste befreien.


----------



## Erok (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Und nicht mit Gewalt am Kühler ziehen, versuch ihn ganz langsam von links nach rechts oder anders herum zu bewegen, dann löst er sich einfacher wieder ab 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

boah... ich häng jetzt wirklich schon seit ner stunde am cpu kühler ich versteh einfach nicht wie ich den rauf krieg auch mit anleitung... falls mir vielleicht bitte wer helfen könnte das ist dieser kühler hier : Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ich guck mal eben. Ist nur beim ersten mal so fummelig  

Ist doch völlig einfach : http://prntscr.com/1b6o2w

http://prntscr.com/1b6oou

Erst die Backplate logischerweise, dann wieder Abstandhalter, darauf die Bügel, darauf den Kühler, dann den Lüfter.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Den Kühler hab ich auch, ist echt etwas doof. Wenn du kannst,  mach mal bitte ein Bild von allen Teilen, dann geht es leichter zu erklären.


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

An der Stelle gehts einfach nicht rein.... dementsprechend kann ich das auch nicht befestigen... hab da auch schon ewig rumgefummelt 

die Stelle : Directupload.net - 524evt7l.jpg

hier nochmal das gesamte mainboard : Directupload.net - 28hz9ktc.jpg


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, du hast es schon mit Kühlkörper probiert oder? 
Es ging ein wenig schwer bei mir. 
Richtig rum in den Kühlkörper reinschieben und dann auf die Halterung machen und den Hebel umdrücken.

Was genau hakt denn dabei?


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Passt jetzt  habs so seitlich reingeschoben mit viel fummelei... aber zumindest sitzt es jetzt xD ist es egal auf welcher seite man dieses drehrad befestigt?


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Du meinst wie rum man es in den Kühlkörper schiebt? 
Bei mir konnte man es nur auf einer Seite schließen. Sollte bei dir dann auch so sein^^


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

nene ich meine das rad da(also das ganze schwarze) : Directupload.net - cdww2qzv.jpg

ich hab das um den kühlkörper leichter ran zu machen abgemacht und nun will ich wissen ob es egal ist wie ich es wieder ran mache da man es ja links oder rechts befestigen kann


----------



## Grabbi3 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Den LÜFTER  solltest du so Montieren das er die Luft durch die Lammelen des Kühlkörpers in rüchtung des hinteren Gehäuselüfters pustet.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Das Rad 
Du meinst den Lüfter. Ja es ist egal auf welcher Seite,  aber es ist klug, ihn so zu montieren, dass er nicht gegen einen Gehäuselüfter arbeitet, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Sollte so aussehen : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

und ist das board was ich hab ein atx board? damit ich weiß wie ich die abstandsschrauben anbringen muss 

Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ps: das wird sicher ne lange nacht wenn das so weiter geht xD


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ja, das ist ein ATX Board.


----------



## Missylovecookies (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nun bin ich wieder echt ratlos wegen den ganzen Kabeln und Anschlüssen und wie ich alles richtig verbinde da das ja schon recht viele Kabel sind... 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich da jetzt Hilfe kriegen kann wär aber echt toll q-q

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Grafikkarte : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grabbi3 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Na was genau ist den dein Problem? Eigentlich sieht man ja welches kabel wohin muss. Oder was meinst du genau?

Also in die Graffikarte kommen die PCI-e stecker müssten 2x 6 pin sein sehen so aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg
Ins mainboard einmal der 8/4pin sieht ca. so aus:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zalman/ZM850-HP/images/12v.jpg
Und dann nochmal Mainboard 24 pin ATX :
http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2005/11/16/das_grosse_thg_stecker_kompendium/conn_atx_classic2.jpg

Eigentlich kann man da nichts falsch machen weil die Stecker sonst niergends aners reinpassen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Das Mainboard bekommt einmal den ganz fetten Stecker und die je 4 poligen für die CPU (aber an unterschiedlichen Stellen).

Die GraKa hat andere Stecker. Sind 6 und 8 polig (könnte auch  2mal 8 sein oder 2mal 6^^, schaue mal).

Alle gehen auch nur in einer Richtung rein.
Ist gar nicht schwer.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Der größte Stecker kommt in die größte Buchse vom Mainboard. Achte darauf, das die alle richtig einrasten. Dann sind da CPU1 und CPU2 am Netzteil. Die kommen oben links ans Board Screenshot by Lightshot

Die Festplatte bekommt SATA Strom vom Netzteil, die Graka bekommt VGA1 und VGA2. Welcher wohin ist wurscht, links oder rechts .


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie schöner erklärt, als ich hier vom Handy


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

@ Gonzo

Das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Juni 2013)

Bestimmt 
Jetzt warten wir mal auf die Rückmeldung


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

danke euch  also cpu1 und 2 hab ich angeschlossen und usb 2.0 hab ich angeschlossen doch nun weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich die grafikkarte einsetzen soll ich hab das gefühl als wär da irgendwie zu wenig platz :/

hier mal der jetzige stand : http://puu.sh/3lbLR.jpg 

die teile wo ich nicht weiß was ich mit denen machen soll : http://puu.sh/3lbOm.jpg


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen? 
Probier doch einfach aus obs passt siehst du ja wenn du die Karte ins gehäuse hälts.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Da ist Platz genug. Da kommt die rein Screenshot by Lightshot

@ Grabbi

Ist das Phantom 410. Das ist Platz satt


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Aber vorher die Slotblenden entfernen


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Gute Idee


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

danke grafikkarte ist drinne  aber ich krieg die festplatte irgendwie nicht rein xD

ps: es lag an den slotblenden


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wie gesagt, Ruhig Blut.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nur zur Sicherheit die Grafikkarte dann auch wieder mit den Schrauben von den Slotblenden festschrauben ganz WICHTIG!
Und die Festplatten bekommst du eigentlich auch ganz einfach rein wo Hakts den genau?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hat wohl die Slotblenden vergessen .

Kein Beinbruch .


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Slotblenden beim Festplattenkäfig?
Ich mein ich kenn das gehäuse nicht aber das wäre mir neu


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hmmmm, da is was dran 

Missy wird sich schon melden.

http://prntscr.com/1b81fy


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich versteh nur nicht ganz wie ich die festplatte dann verbinde...ich meine der stecker zeigt ja dann nach innen


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hab mir jetzt grad auch schon Bilder von dem Gehäuse angeschaut von den Funktionen und dem Platzangebot echt Super 

edit: Achso jetzt versteh ich wenn du die hintere Gehäusewand abmachst kommst an die Festplatten und kannst dann die Kabel durch die Öffnungen (mit dieser Gummiumrandung) in das Gehäuse innere führen.

http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/1557/cabling.jpg


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Der Stecker soll auch nach hinten zeigen, bzw., wenn Du vor dem Gehäuse bist, müsste der Stecker/die Buchse zur rechten Seite zeigen.

Dafür hast Du ja Aussparungen/Löcher im Mainboardtray, wo Du die Strom und SATA Kabel durchziehen kannst/sollst.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ich kann die hintere Gehäusewand leider nicht abmachen weswegen ich auch nicht die kabel durchziehen kann und sowas... Die Typen haben die untere Schraube da übertrieben fest gemacht -.- Ich versuch die da jetzt schon ewig ab zu machen


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Schraubenzieher  ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

das ist jetzt vielleicht etwas peinlich... ich hab ne halbe stunde lang in die falsche richtung gedreht...


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

HAHA auch gut


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich krieg die festplatte jetzt aber ernsthaft nicht rein ... auch nicht mit der anleitung... habt ihr vielleicht ne idee


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ist schwer zu erklären aber hier im Video ab min 14 ca. wirds gezeigt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwmef2HfJqY


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Grabbi 

Gib dem Mann eine Zigarre


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

HAHA vielen dank


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich bin so dumm....wie ich das stundenlang einfach von der falschen seite reinschiebe -.-


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Banane. Learning by doing 

So lernst Du dein Gehäuse richtig kennen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

nach 8 stunden hab ich langsam irgendwie genug vom kennenlernen xD naja jetzt muss ich nur noch alle kabel richtig verbinden...

also welches s-ata kabel muss an die Festplatte und was für ein Kabel ans Laufwerk? Und welche Kabel muss ich sonst noch alles anschließen?

hab noch so ein Cross Fire ding wo kommt das hin?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Die crossfirebrücke brauchst du nicht die ist für Dual gpu gedacht.
Welches sata Kabel du wo anschließt ist egal wichtig ist nur wenn du eine ssd hast (kenn die genauen Komponenten grad nicht) musst du die am Board in einen sata 3 port stecken.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das CrossFire Ding wäre für eine 2te Graka. Das kommt also gar nicht dran.

Mit den SATA Kabeln, die beim Mainboard dabei waren, schliesst Du die Festplatte und das Laufwerk hier an Screenshot by Lightshot

Am Netzteil sind an einem Kabelbaum Stecker mit der Bezeichnung SATA. Das sind die Stromanschlüsse für HDD und DVD Brenner.

SSD würde an einen weissen SATA Port vom Mainboard kommen, HDD und Brenner kannst Du an SATA II hängen (Schwarze Ports).


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

hast du ein foto von den kabeln? irgendwie find ich die nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Screenshot by Lightshot

Die können auch gelb, schwarz oder sonst ne Farbe haben.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Datenkabel:
http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2007/03/26/intel_p965_motherboards/abit_ab9_quad_gt_sata_kabel.jpg

Stromkabel:
http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/bilder/produkte/gross/3041_1.jpg


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

und das s-ata kabel vom mainboard schließ ich an die festplatte an und das s-ata kabel vom netzteil auch an die festplatte?

und das hdd/dvd kabel vom netzteil ans laufwerk oder wie? und was ist ssd?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Kabelbäume E9 450 Watt Screenshot by Lightshot

Die HDD und der Brenner müssen mit einem Daten SATA Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbunden werden, und mit einem Strom SATA KAbel vom Netzteil auch.

Hast Du eine SSD http://prntscr.com/1b8ese

http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-series-120gb-mz-7td120bw-a841499.html

Die würde genau so verbunden werden.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Genau sata kabel vom Board an die Platte und Sata Stromkabel vom Netzteil an die Platte.
Genauso ans laufwerk ein Sata kabel vom Board zum Laufwerk und das Sata Stromkabel zum Laufwerk.

Eine ssd ist kurz gefasst eine Festplatte die keine Mechanichen teile mehr verbaut hat und deutlich schneller als normale festplatten arbeitet:
https://www.alternate.de/Samsung/Samsung+840_series_2,5_120_GB,_SSD/html/product/1038279/?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ihr sagt immer sata stromkabel aber um ganz sicher zu gehen es ist das kabel wo hdd/dvd draufsteht was ans laufwerk muss? xD


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nein da müsste sata draufstehen

Sieht so aus: http://h2.abload.de/img/s-ata-stromversorgungsdx7n.jpg


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nein, es sind die Dinger wo SATA drauf steht : Screenshot by Lightshot

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html#post3205693

Der Link ist ausschliesslich Stromversorgung, nicht das ganze Tut


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

habs dann denk ich 

jetzt ist da noch ein power sw, ein reset sw, ein h.d.d led, +p led und -led kabel ( sie sind alle relativ klein)

wo kommen die genau hin?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ja das ist das Frontpanel das steht alles sehr genau im Handbuch vom Mainboardbeschrieben wo die genau hinkommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hier Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wie ziehst du dir immer diese geilen screenshots so schnell ausm Hut  ?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ich habe mich vorbereitet 

Das Handbuch vom Mainboard runtergesaugt und so 

Dann müsste gleich der "Magic Moment" kommen. Erstemal anschalten, die Karre


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ahh Ok für solche tollen Ideen ists für mich schon zuspät


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wo ist denn das Frontpanel wo ich die verbinden kann?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das Frontpanel ist vorne am Gehäuse wo die status LEDs und der power/reset Button sind aber da musst du nichts verbinden sondern nur am mainboard.

Oder meinst du wo die Anschlüsse dafür am mainboard sitzen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Unten am Mainboard Screenshot by Lightshot

Das bunte Teil, da kommen die kleinen Strippen rein


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

bei lpt richtig?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Neben lpt die bunten.

Steht auch F_Panel drann.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

okay habs aber aus dem teil werd ich nicht ganz schlau... reset sw find ich ja noch aber wo genau h.d.d led, +p led und -led und power led sind weiß ich immer noch nicht weil die bei der anleitung ganz anders heißen


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Aber anhand der Zeichnung siehst du ja welches wohin kommt Rosigatton hat auf der letzten Seite ein schreenshot davon Hochgeladen


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

naja schon aber unten rechts sind z.B. 2 mal power led- von denen ich aber nur eins hab


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ist wurscht. - ist ja nur Masse.

Kommen nur die Stecker dran, die Du auch hast.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Du musst die Power LED oben Links anschließen wenn du nur 2 hast siehst du auch auf der zeichnung


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jepp, oben Links Power LED, rechts daneben Power Switch


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

power led ist garnicht vorhanden^^ ist das schlimm? ansonsten hab ich die h.d.d led jetzt unten links angeschlossen?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wie meinst du ist nicht vorhanden?
Du hast gerade gesagt das es da ist 
Ja HDD Led unten Links ist richtig.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das ist ein Ausschnitt vom Zettel vom Phantom 410 : Screenshot by Lightshot

HDD LED

P. LED

Power Switch und

Reset Switch

P.LED ist Power LED. Oben links


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

na eine power led ist nicht da sondern nur eine power led+ die aber nur 1 stacker hat und nicht 2 wie die h.d.d led z.B. aber die power led+ muss wohl unten rechts hinkommen da die power led- ja auch nur 1 stecker hat und unten rechts hinkommt

aso jetzt hab ichs verstanden xD dann kommen halt beide oben links hin


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nein Power Led+ kommt oben links wo Power led+ steht und Power Led- kommt auch oben Links zu Power Led- hin.
bei der HDD led müsste auch  + und - drannstehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



Nein. Die Power LED kommt oben links, neben den Power switch

Und du musst auch 2 Strippen dafür haben.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

gut habs  waren das dann jetzt alle kabel oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen? grafikkarten kabel oder sowas


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Bin mir nicht sicher aber hat das Frontpanel am Gehäuse auch Kopfhörer und Micro Eingang ?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Stromkabel an der Graka dran ? Hast Du vom Frontpanel welche über, oder stecken alle? USB, HD Audio...

Den Monitor gleich an die Graka anschliessen, nicht ans Mainboard


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

hm ich hab noch mehrere schwarze Stecker vom Mainboard (so 4-5) wo aber nichts drauf steht und noch eins das vorne blau ist

hast du vllt bilder von den usb und audio steckern?

ps: ja hat audio und micro eingang vorne


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Kannst die mal genauer Beschreiben ich kann mir grad nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Lass mich raten, der blaue ist Front USB 3.0 

Einer ist HD Audio, da hängt auch AC97 dran. Du steckst HD Audio dran. AC97 ist einfach über.

Gehäuselüfter könnten auch dabei sein.

http://prntscr.com/1b8osv


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

http://bilder.afterbuy.de/images/4524/61823_1.jpg

USb 3:
http://hw-lab.com/uploads/pr/silverstone/accesories/19-pin-usb3.jpg

Hir nochmal ein paar Bilder.

Und wenn du dann HD Audio angeschlossen hast später im Bios schauen ob standartmäsig eventuell AC97 eingestellt ist dann musst du das noch ändern.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Screenshot by Lightshot

Der relativ große blaue kommt an die rechte Seite vom Board, ziemlich in der Mitte "F USB 3.0"

HD Audio unten links ans Board wo "F Audio" steht. Gehäuselüfter an die "Sys Fan" Buchsen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

http://puu.sh/3lj4N.jpg das sind die einzigen kabel die noch da sind... audio kabel oder so ist da nicht


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Die kleinen sind Die Lüfter kabel die musst auf die sys Fan anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard stöpseln.
Aber den CPU fan hast du schon angeschlossen oder ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

jap cpu fan ist angeschlossen aber die lüfter kabel passen garnicht auf die sys fan 1,2 anschlüsse


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Die müssen passen musst halt auf die "Nase" an den anschlüssen achten das die übereinstimmen mit denen an dem Mainboardanschluss.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Am Gehäuse ist ein Kopfhörer und Mikroanschluss, und da ist auch ein HD Audio Stecker der vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses kommt.

Screenshot by Lightshot

Und die kleinen schwarzen müssen die Lüfterstecker sein : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Auf dem Foto ist auch noch ein Molexstecker wenn ich mich nicht irre wo führ den das andere ende hin weil den kann ich grad gar nicht einordnen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jepp, müsste ein Molex sein. Hat das Phantom nicht ne Lüftersteuerung ?

Hat es.

Also müssen die Stecker, die von den Lüftern kommen mit denen die von der Lüftersteuerung kommen verbunden werden. Der Molex ist der Stromanschluss für die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

sicher das ich das lüfterkabel mit dem mainboard verbinden muss und nicht mit dem netzteil? O.o auf dem mainboard wüsst ich jetzt wirklich garnicht wo das gehen sollte... und den hd audio stecker hab ich gefunden und angestöpselt^^

jap phantom hat ne lüftersteuerung


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

@Rosigatton
Ja hat es hab grad nachgeguckt rätsel gelöst



Das heißt die Lüfter kommen nicht an Mainboard sondern an die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse wo die genau sitzt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Nein. Da müssen Kabel von den Lüftern kommen. Die musst Du mit den 4 kleinen schwarzen Buchsen, die übrig sind vom Frontpanel verbinden.

Der größere schwarze muss noch mit dem Netzteil verbunden werden.

Nein Grabbi. Die Lüfterkabel werden mit der Steuerung verbunden. Nicht mit dem Mainboard !!!

Also müssen die Stecker, die von den Lüftern kommen mit denen die von  der Lüftersteuerung kommen verbunden werden. Der Molex ist der  Stromanschluss für die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Habs korrigiert ist mir direkt als ich auf absenden gedrückt hab auchg aufgefallen.

Und wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal das Foto voncookie angucke wird mir auch klar warum die nicht aufs mainboard passen


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das Foto zeigt die Kabel von der Lüftersteuerung : http://puu.sh/3lj4N.jpg

Fehlen nur noch die dazugehörigen Kabel von den Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ach noch als Tipp wenn du jetzt die Lüfter mit der Lüftersteuerung verbindest mach das am besten auch auf der Rückseite von dem gehäuse dann haste nicht so einen Kabelsalat


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

da gibts aber echt keine stecke für die lüfter... da sind nur die stecker für die lüftersteuerung und halt dieser dickere den ich jetzt mit hdd/dvd mit dem netzteil verbunden hab


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Vielleicht auf der Rückseite vom gehäuse wo du auch Die Festplatten angeschlossen hast?
Sonst Guckst du dir mal einen Beliebigen gehäuse Lüfter genauer an Irrgendwo muss da ein Kabel rausführen, dann siehste ja wos hingeht.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

nein auch nicht... da sind nur diese 4 schwarzen stecker die auf dem foto zu sehen sind und die sind ja für die lüftersteuerung wie ihr sagtet

muss man denn diese stecker anschließen und kanns sein das die lüfter vllt schon verbunden sind?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

An den Gehäuselüftern müssen doch Kabel dran sein. Ohne können die schlecht laufen. Diese Kabel musst Du mit den Kabeln vom Frontpanel verbinden, die hier auf dem Foto sind http://puu.sh/3lj4N.jpg


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das sie schon verbunden sin kann eigentlich nicht sein wie gesagt guck die mal einen Lüfter genauer an da muss ein Kabel rauskommen und das verfolgst du dann.

So sehen die aus :
http://media.bestofmicro.com/N/8/304100/original/cooler_connector_01.jpg
Natürlich können die auch eine andere Farbe haben.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

sie sind wirklich nicht da... ich hab da alles auseinandergenommen und bei den lüftern ist immer nur 1 kabel das zum frontpanel führt


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wenn die zum Frontpannel führen müssen da ja auch irrgendwo die Anschlüsse rumgeistern.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

oh man ich hab sie gefunden... die waren in dem kabelmonster auf der rückseite schon ANGESCHLOSSEN mit der lüftersteuerung und die verblieben lüftersteuerungskabel sind wohl dafür gedacht falls man noch mehr lüfter holt...deswegen hab ich auch nix gefunden


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ahh ok auch nicht schlecht.
Leider hab ich dieses gehäuse noch nie verbaut da ist das immer etwas schwierig.
So jetzt war da aber noch ein Molex anschluss den musst du noch mit dem netzteil verbinden damit die Lüftersteuerung auch Strom bekommt.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

der molex anschluss kommt vom netzteil oder?


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Der auf deinem Foto müsste von der Lüftersteuerung des gehäuses kommen.
Und an deinem netzteil gibt es einen Kabelstrang mit dem passendem gegenstück.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

das hier? http://puu.sh/3llrV.jpg

da steht hdd/dvd drauf und der passt auch mit dem molex anschluss


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Genau der


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

alles klar hab ich dann endlich alles fertig?  und gibt es noch irgendwas wichtiges,gefährliches was ich überprüfen sollte? hab echt keine lust das der mir heute oder in nem monat explodiert...


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

HD audio hast du Angeschlossen ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

jap ist drinne


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Gut wenn du jetzt keine Kabel übrig hast dann kannst du ihn anschalten.

Wichtig vorher gucken ob irrgendwo Kabel an die Lüfter kommen.
Dann Gehäuse offen lassen beim Start und Gucken ob sich alle Lüfter drehen besonders wichtig Grafikkarte und CPU Lüfter.
Wie man im Bios alles einstellt weißt du ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

nicht wirklich xD


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Naja mach erstmal an und guck ob alles geht .

Und Monitor nicht am mainboard sondern an der Grafikkarte anschließen.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Im Bios musst Du auch erstmal gar nix einstellen.

Naja, das der Stick oder das Laufwerk bootet, zum Win7 installieren.

Hauptsache, der läuft erstmal.

Den Schalter am Netzteil auf Ein.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Naja zumindest die Sata ports auf ahci stellen oder nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ist bei den neuen Boards sowieso automatisch. Da steht doch nix mehr auf IDE


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ok dann hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

alles klar ich versuchs dann mal und mach den pc hier erstmal aus da ich keine 2te tastatur oder bildschirm hab  ich komm dann gleich wieder


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

So hier bin ich wieder

Der PC läuft :3
Aber mir machts grad etwas Sorgen das kein Bild kam und auch nicht dieses typische piepsen wenn man ein pc anmacht...


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Monitor auch wirklich an der Garfikkarte angeschlossen und nich am Mainboard ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Naja am Mainboard aber an der Grafikkarte anschließen geht nicht da das ding zu klein ist und es kam ja auch nicht das piepsen oder ein hochfahren oder so und ich denk das liegt eher daran dass kein bild kam


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Wenn du den Monitor am mainboard anschließt ist klar das kein Bild kommt du musst ihn an die grafikkarte anschließen.
Und was fürn ding ist zu klein?

Ich geh mal davon aus das du den VGA anschluss meinst guck mal ob bei der grafikkarte nicht ein Adapter dabei war.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

der stecker beim kabel 
der geht halt nur beim mainboard ran aber bei meinem jetzigen pc klappts doch auch wenn ich an das mainboard anschließe


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ja aber wenn du eine grafikkarte eingebaut hast wird die igp automatisch abgeschaltet wenn du überhaupt eine hast. (welchen Prozessor hast du?)
Guck mal ob bei der Grafikkarte nicht ein Adapter dabei war.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ah genau der adapter xD
dankeee 
maaan ich bin so doof xD


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Gut dann Teste bitte nochmal mit dem Adapter ob du jetzt ein Bild bekommst


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Piepen tut der Rechner nicht, weil bei den neuen meistens kein Speaker eingebaut ist.

Du hast keinen Speaker am Mainboard angeschlossen, deswegen piept da auch nix. 

Das Du den Monitor an der Graka anschliessen sollst, habe ich schon auf Seite ....Drölf oder so geschrieben.

Hauptsache die Karre ist angesprungen, dann hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Bild kriegen wir auch noch.

´Tschuldigung, ich konnte heute morgen nicht mehr, bin weggeknackt (zu alt ). War ne lange Nacht .

Sooo Missy, auch noch am pennen .

Aaaaauuuufffsteeeeeeeeehhhhhhhnn.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Sorry wegen heut nacht q-q ich bin (so doof es auch klingt) eingeschlafen xD

Aber der PC läuft,alle Lüfter funktionieren, Lüfterregelung funktioniert und ich hab auch ein Bild
Inzwischen hab ich auch Windows7 installiert doch jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem...ich hab zwar die CD´s benutzt die beim Mainboard und bei der Grafikkarte dabei waren aber ich hab leider noch kein Internet und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das krieg da, da irgendwas von Ethernetkabel nicht angeschlossen und sowas steht und nach Wlanmodems kann ich auch nicht suchen da öffnet sich unten rechts immer wieder das gleiche Problembehebungsfenster wo mir dann wieder das mit dem Ethernetkabel empfohlen wird -.-
Bitte um Hilfe

PS: okay das nenn ich jetzt lustigen zufall rosi xD


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

lol, auch weggepennt 

Aber das LAN-Kabel ist schon angeschlossen ?

Von hier GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-B85-HD3 (rev. 1.0) den Realtek LAN Driver saugen und installieren.

Screenshot by Lightshot

Dann sollte das mit dem Internetz funzen . Passiert manchmal, die Windoof den Ethernet Treiber nicht draufschmeisst.

Du solltest eigentlich nicht die mitgelieferten CDs vom Mainboard und der Graka nutzen, weil da oft veraltete Treiber und ne Menge unnützes Zeug drauf ist.

Treiber immer frisch von der Herstellerseite saugen 

Aber wurscht. Sauch mal den LAN Treiber.

Bis gleich


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

die treiber muss ich auf ne cd oder usb stick tun oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jepp. Ist egal wodrauf. Saugen und installieren.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

hab die treiber rauf gemacht aber es geht immer noch nicht :/ 

momentan sieht das so aus : http://puu.sh/3lAPx.jpg

und wenn ich versuche ein netzwerk zu suchen kommt unten rechts ein fehler und bei der problembehebung dann das hier : http://puu.sh/3lARi.png

bin wieder mal leicht ratlos


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Eigentlich fragt Windoof doch während der Installation, ob es sich mit dem Heimnetzwerk verbinden soll.

Richte mal eine Verbindung zu deinem Netzwerk ein : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ne Blöde frage mal du hast aber hinten ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen oder ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

geht irgendwie nicht dann kommt das hier : http://puu.sh/3lBiZ.jpg

und das mit dem netzwerkproblem behandeln führt mich wieder zu diesem ethernet problem

ich benutze wlan


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Aber du hast keine W-LAn karte im rechner oder ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ne benutze nen wlan usb stick


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ok gut dann musst du die Treiber von dem stick Installieren wie heißt der stick ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

fritz! wlan usb stick


----------



## Bozz03 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

cd rein und installieren dannach sollte es gehen.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hier kannst du dir die Passenden treiber downloaden:
Download | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Moin Grabbi 

Von dem WLAN-Stick wusste ich auch nix .

Hättest Du mir ruhig mitteilen können, Missy .


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Moin moin 
Ja ich hab mich auch gewundert als Missy was von W-lan gesagt hat


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

geht leider immer noch nicht :/ außerdem kommt ständig das update konnte nicht durchgeführt werden


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Klar, der kann nicht updaten weil er kein Netz hat.

Wenn Du den Treiber vom WLAN Stick installiert hast, musst Du den jetzt mit deinem Router verbinden.

Mit Passwort und so .


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Hast du auch ganz sicher den richtigen treiber gedownloadet?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

aber ich kann ja keine router suchen da kommt wieder diese fehlermeldung mit dem ethernetkabel und so <.< dabei hab ich ja kein lan


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Kannst du den PC den mal testweise mit Kabel an den Router anschließen ?


----------



## Wim1337 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Klicke mal bitte auf Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkverbindungen. 

Siehst du dort mehr als eine Verbindung? FAlls ja, klicke mit der rechten Maustaste jeweils auf die Verbindungen und aktiviere sie.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Normalerweise erkennt der Rechner den WLAN Stick. Dann sucht der Stick verfügbare Router und sollte deinen finden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Du hast einen Fehler beim Installieren gemacht.
Zieh den Stick nochmal ab und starte den Rechner neu.
Wenn er wieder hochgefahren ist steckst du den Stick wieder an und wartest kurz bis Windows ihn erkannt hat. Danach den Treiber erneut installieren.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich schreib grad vom neuen pc aus den rest kann man sich wohl denken 

danke euch allen


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Na dann klappt ja jetzt alles viel Spaß noch mit dem neuen Rechner und du kannst ja wenn du ihn ausgibig getestet hast dich hier nochmal melden und schreiben ob du zufrieden mit ihm bist .


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Dann ist der Samsatg ja gerettet .

Gleich erstmal was zocken ?


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

naja noch nicht ganz xD ich muss mich erst noch um alle daten kümmern (bilder, spielstände, videos usw.) aber dafür krieg ich auch noch ne externe Festplatte ausgeliehen mit der müsste das gehen :3 

Würde gern noch fragen ob ich eventuell meine Google Chrome und Firefox Chronik,Passwörter und Lesezeichen (halt alles bei den browsern) vom alten pc rüber kriegen kann?

PS: kaum zu glauben das ich echt 11 Stunden mit dem Zusammenbau gebraucht hab


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



> Würde gern noch fragen ob ich eventuell meine Google Chrome und Firefox chronik,passwörter und lesenzeichen (halt alles bei den browsern) vom alten pc rüber kriegen kann?


Bei Chrome findest du hier die Anleitungen dazu 
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/96816?hl=de

Ganz unten ist Exportieren, das müsstest du beim alten PC machen und dann halt beim neuen PC Importieren^^



> PS: kaum zu glauben das ich echt 11 Stunden mit dem Zusammenbau gebraucht hab



Ich hing bei meinem jetzigen ca 9 Stunden dran, weil das Kabelverstecken einfach nicht so klappen wollte wie ich es wollte >.< 
Danach nochmal 4h Fehlersuche, bis ich herausfand das das Mainboard kaputt ist und ich alles wieder auseinandernehmen konnte weil ich Idiot die Hardware vorher nicht getestet hatte


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Danke dir das mit den Browserdaten ging auch viel einfacher  (mit e-mail anmelden und synchronisieren )

würde gern noch wissen wo ich die rechnungsnummer von der grafikkarte finde weil man ja bei mindfactory 2 spiele kriegt


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Die Rechnungsnummer sollte auf der Rechnung stehen .

Ist dann wohl nur eine Nummer, für das komplette Paket.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Habs gefunden danke  Hab mich jetzt aber nochmal etwas informiert und oft wird darauf hingewiesen "solange der vorrat reicht" bezüglich der codes was mich jetzt etwas stutzig macht... das war ja jetzt einer meiner hauptargumente bei mindfactory zu bestellen und wenn es da jetzt keine mehr gibt aber sie das trotzdem weiterhin hinschreiben wär das echt doof...
weiß da jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jetzt noch ne Mail schreiben, das Du die Spiele willst, aber zackzack .

Ist zwar Wochenende, aber spätestens Montag solltest Du ne Antwort kriegen .

Guck nochmal, was die alles brauchen, für Never Settle Reloaded (Anschrift, Rechnung etc.....)


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Versuch es  
Ich denke das Angebot würde dort nicht mehr stehen wenn sie keine Codes mehr hätten.
Ich meine mich aber auch erinnern zu können, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das man die Codes auch direkt von AMD bekommen kann. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, vielleicht weißt jemand ja mehr darüber


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Einfach nochmal hier schauen : NEVER SETTLE: Reloaded

AMD | Get your Never Settle Game Key


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich hab die nummer jetzt da eingegeben da müsste es doch auch gehen oder? AMD - Tomb Raider gratis - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

 kA. Als ich meine 7950 gekauft habe, lief natürlich nix mit gratis Spiele


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

hm etwas blöd jetzt :/ sollte ich jetzt einfach warten?


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Ich denke schon das das die richtige Seite war. Am besten jetzt erstmal auf eine Antwort warten


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

gut mach ich dann  Ich hab jetzt angefangen meine daten auf die interne zu kopieren und hab mit steam angefangen und hab einfach den ganzen ordner rüber kopiert was dann direkt 135gb waren und nun müsste ich wohl 1 tag warten bis das fertig ist...

geht das auch irgendwie schneller? z.B. einzelne Spielstände und sowas rüber kopieren und wenn ja wo find ich die genau?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Spielstände sind unter C/Benutzer/dein Name/Gespeicherte Spiele


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Das ist so nicht unbedingt richtig. Unter dem Pfad habe ich z.B. keine Speicherstände. 
Die Speicherstände sind eher in Eigene Dokumente und dort dann evtl. auch nochmal im Ordner My Games.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Spielstände sind überall. Je nach Game halt.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jou, da auch . 

´Tschuldigung.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

danke hab alle gefunden


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

ich hab anfangs ausversehen 100gb statt 1000gb gemacht xD würde jetzt gern wissen wie ich das auf 1000 steiger bild: http://puu.sh/3lOSE.png


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. Juni 2013)

Da musst du in die systemsteuerung dann auf verwaltung dann computerverwaltung dann datenträgerverwaltung dann volumen vergrößern


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

100 GB sind doch völlig in Ordnung für´s Betriebssystem und Programme. Alles andere auf die restlichen 900 GB .

Wenn Du mal neu aufsetzen musst/willst, musst Du nur C plattmachen.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Soll ich dann einen neuen Datenträger erstellen für die 900gb und die 100gb jetzt mit dem C: lassen?


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jup. Wäre sinnvoller  Zur Not halt auch die ganze Musik, Filme, etc etc auf D: hauen. Solltest du dir dann mal Windows zerschiessen dann kannste einfach nur C Platt machen und Windows neu raufziehen, wobei du eben den ganzen Kram auf D behältst  Ist einfacher 

Ich hau bei mir auch immer nur die wichtigsten Programme auf C, also Treiber, Antivirus evtl. Browser


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Jau, mache ich genau so. BZW. jetzt habe ich ja SSD .

Auf einer HDD partitionieren die meisten Leute so ~ 100 GB für´s OS und den Rest halt für Mucke, Filme, Spiele.


----------



## Missylovecookies (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

wie änder ich den buchstaben vom laufwerk? der ist nämlich schon D:


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*



Missylovecookies schrieb:


> wie änder ich den buchstaben vom laufwerk? der ist nämlich schon D:


 
Uff... Ich glaub das ging in der Datenträgerverwaltung. D: kommt halt standardgemäß wenn du eine zweite Partition einrichtest. 
Also Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> Verwaltung -> Festplattenpartition erstellen und formatieren -> Rechtsklick auf D: -> Laufwerksbuchstaben und Pfade ändern -> Ändern und einen neuen Buchstaben auswählen


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für einen kleenen Zockerrechner gesucht ^-^*

Laufwerkbuchstabe ändern!


----------

